

Is Tesla making green cars or status symbols for the 1%? - OGinparadise
http://qz.com/84241/is-tesla-making-green-cars-or-status-symbols-for-the-1/

======
OGinparadise
The 1% argument is a great one. Personally I would never buy a Tesla as my
first or second car (range, price and convenience issues) but then they don't
need to sell or appeal to everyone. A few thousand cars a quarter and they are
golden as a company, who cares if I (or 300 million others) don't like them?

